# Hello from nw Kansas



## nwks baler (Jul 18, 2008)

Great site,I am from nw kansas and have 1200 acre of alfalfa plus we do some custom swathing and baling also.

nwks baler


----------



## OhioHay (Jun 4, 2008)

welcome to the site. Sounds like you have a nice sized operation out there. Look forward to hearing more about it.


----------



## haymaker 515 (Jul 12, 2008)

Sounds like you stay busy. happY Hay season.


----------

